# SMF November 2019 Challenge - Spin Swirl



## earlene (Nov 1, 2019)

Welcome to this installment of the Soap Making Forum's Challenges.  This month, we are doing a Spin Swirl Soap!








*
PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-*

*General Rules:*

1. To be eligible to vote, members must add their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not an entry is submitted, although full participation in the Challenge is highly encouraged for all who sign up (see General Rules below).

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent (via SMF Conversations) to all registered participants ONLY. So please check your messages when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non-entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.


*SMF Challenge General Rules*

· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

· In the spirit of advancing our soapmaking skills, all members who sign-up for an SMF Challenge, do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make the Challenge soap, as well as post their experience in the Challenge.  By doing so, each participate has a better knowledge of the process when voting.  We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is discouraged.

· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The Entry thread will open on *November 21, 2019* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)

· After the closing date *November 27, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey (Voting will be open from November 28, 2019 through November 30, 2019) and the winner announced on *December 1, 2019*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The November 2019 SMF Challenge is Spin Swirl Soap*.

*Rules for this month’s challenge:*

Create Spin Swirl Soap using the Cold Process method, as it does not lend itself well to HP or MP.   You may use a slab mold or any mold that will produce a spin swirl, however the cut must be that of a slab cut.  In other words, if you use a loaf mold, cut the soap as if it was a slab mold so the spin design is viewed from the top downward.  (Exception: If any of you HP or MP soapmakers desire to give it a go and can create a true spin swirl (not a faux spin swirl), the by all means show off your mad skills and give us all a lesson in how it's done!)

See examples below.

You may enter a group of soaps in one photo, or choose a minimum of two soaps for your entry photo, but choose one entry photo, please.

When you enter your soap on the entry thread (which will be posted on *November 21st*) please feel free to include a description of your creative process.

*INSTRUCTIONAL VIDEOS and TUTORIALS

The Spin Swirl is an advanced technique, so if you have never done it before, be prepared to do a couple of practice runs.  You will have to use the Cold Process method, as it does not lend itself well to HP or MP, however, if any of you HP or MP soapmakers desire to give it a go and can create a true spin swirl (not a faux spin swirl), the by all means show off your mad skills and give us all a lesson in how it's done!

Tools will will need *(in addition to the usual soapmaking tools)*:*


Slab mold or any mold that will work to create a spin swirl, but be sure to cut the soap as if it was created in a slab mold (so the design looks like it does when you look straight down on it while still in the mold)

2 or more colorants

2 or more pouring vessels
Lazy Susan (optional) - you can spin with or without a Lazy Susan
*Choose your recipe carefully:*
Goal:  A slow-moving soap batter that will remain liquid throughout the pour and the spin.
*
Recipe notes:*

Although some recommend at least 58% liquid oils, that did not work for me, but my Lye Concentration was 33%, so that may have contributed to the thickness.
I found that 70% liquid oils & 30% Lye Concentration worked better for me.
Longer setting up time can be shortened with CPOP
*Important: * The soap batter must remain fluid throughout the pour and during the spin.

*Pouring the design:*
Using a double-handed pouring technique is one way to do the pour, pouring simultaneously from opposite corners of the mold.  Another way is to alternate multiple spots within the mold (particular useful if it is a very large slab mold.)  With either option, pour alternating colors into the last spot poured, creating expanding concentric circles, which will expand toward the other rings of color, the more you pour.  (See the videos for a clearer picture.)  Repeat this pouring process until there is no more batter, or until you have reached a level that will be safe to spin with this technique.
*
Spinning the Swirl:*
Using a Lazy Susan or simply place the mold on a table or counter-top, spin the mold from side to side, stopping abruptly in each direction.  The sudden interruptions in the spin create the spin swirl design.  (See the videos for a clearer picture.)

*The cut:*  Looking straight down on the soap while in the slab mold, cut the bars so the spin swirl design shows in the same way you see it from the top looking down. If you choose to use a slab mold, the cut is obvious.  But if you choose to use a loaf mold, the cut also has to be the same as if you were cutting from a slab mold, otherwise the design will look different than if cut in the usual way for a loaf mold.

*Entry photo:*
Multiple bars: 2 or more bars of your Spin Swirl soap

I ran into some technical difficulties with my video editing and have to get some help from my DIL, who is a video editor by trade.  So instead of making you all wait, I will link other videos and tutorials below to get you all started.  If I can get my technical difficulties sorted in then next couple of days, I will link you my video.  But in the meantime, Enjoy the others linked below.

(Insert my video here if able to edit in future)

*Additional tutorials & videos:*

 Kenna at Modern Soapmaking:
https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/tutorial-rainbow-spin-swirl-soap/
Amanda Gail at Lovin’ Soap Soapmaking Studio:
https://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/08/wood-grain-cold-process-soap-design-spin-swirl-technique/
Anne-Marie at Bramble Berry:

Holly at Kapia Mera Soap:


Thank you for participating and please sign up using the sign-up sheet below.

Enjoy!

Next post is Sign up post:


----------



## earlene (Nov 1, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1.


----------



## earlene (Nov 1, 2019)

I will be on route to the Houston area this evening, so I'll be offline for questions or clarifications until late this evening.  But if you have any questions or concerns, please post and I will reply later tonight.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 1, 2019)

What is faux spin swirl?


----------



## amd (Nov 1, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe 
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 1, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.


----------



## earlene (Nov 2, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> What is faux spin swirl?


I don't know that there is one officially, but taking the lead from other faux swirl techniques, by modifying the phrase, Spin Swirl with the French adjective meaning imitation (fake, or false), I was making a point that for this challenge it has to be a real spin swirl and not an imitation.  In reality, I believe creating a Faux Spin Swirl is possible in a number of ways, but that is not the point of this Challenge.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 2, 2019)

If you wish to sign up, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might. 
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...


----------



## szaza (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might. 
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might. 
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!


----------



## DKing (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!


----------



## Primrose (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ...


----------



## Primrose (Nov 2, 2019)

Bahahahaha @MarnieSoapien apparently great minds think alike!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 2, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 3, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something.  McGyver slab here we come.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 3, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one?


----------



## Karmic (Nov 4, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 4, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 4, 2019)

Lol @SoapySuds! I thought about doing Aunt Clara’s technique of using different lye concentrations for a cool ghost swirl effect. Have you ever seen it? Holly at Kapia Mera has a vid on it, too!

Could that count @earlene as different “colors”? 

I wasn’t very happy with my first attempt at this. So much ash to trim off.

https://auntieclaras.com/2015/09/the-ghost-swirl/


----------



## dibbles (Nov 4, 2019)

@SoapySuds Earlene will have the final say, but I think you could do a spin swirl with uncolored batter and one color. If you want more colors but only have one colorant available - let's say cocoa powder - leave part of the batter uncolored and then add varying amounts of cocoa powder to however many portions of the batter as you want for coloring. You could have uncolored, dark brown and a lighter brown.


----------



## earlene (Nov 4, 2019)

SoapySuds said:


> 12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one?



Two or more colorants are required.  



SideDoorSoaps said:


> Lol @SoapySuds! I thought about doing Aunt Clara’s technique of using different lye concentrations for a cool ghost swirl effect. Have you ever seen it? Holly at Kapia Mera has a vid on it, too!
> 
> Could that count @earlene as different “colors”?
> 
> ...


*
The first post indicates two or more colorants.  *So, no, Ghost Swirl with only one color doesn't meet the requirement.*

BUT, *if you want to incorporate a Ghost Swirl in this challenge, use two colors and any combination of high & low water in your design.*  As long as you use two actual colorants to start.*

I have done swirls using the Ghost swirl, although not with the spin swirl.  It would probably work, but with some colorants (Red Brick Oxide, specifically, in my experience), the color morphed during the cure and the soap turned solid one color, even though it started out with clearly defined swirls.  It did not happen with some other colorants I used, and it was of course, totally unexpected.  Just FYI.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, nutz. 

I was ‘hoping’ that a white on white swirl would count, but apparently I need to be more adventurous. 

I have done two versions of this so far.

Both in a gift box lined with Saran Wrap.

The lid was done with a black and light tan color scheme and a woodsy scent. It’s also about as thin as hotel soaps. It started to not be so liquid towards the end but I was able to spin it.

The bottom part I did with three colors, cranberry, green and yellow and twice as much soap batter. It’s a strawberry scent I picked up from a sale, but with my own twist on it. I’ve heard that strawberry doesn’t stick in cp, but it seems to be fine as I cut it at noon and it doesn’t seem to have left the bars, they have that ‘fake’ strawberry note in them. Again, my soap batter started to be a bit firm heading into the spin, but I did have to coax it, and they seem to be ok. I do prefer the black and tan ones.

Lesson one: Saran Wrap protects the box but is super clingy and leaves wrap marks on the soap. Do not use, just cut freezer paper.

I am intrigued by the ghost swirl, must find video and pictures.


----------



## szaza (Nov 4, 2019)

Hmm just a clarification @earlene do you want us to use at least 2 colors or 2 colorants? I was thinking about a black-white-grey soap, that's 3 colors but only one colorant in different amounts (none- a little- a lot AC) just wondering if that would break the rules


----------



## dibbles (Nov 4, 2019)

earlene said:


> Two or more colorants are required.


Oops, sorry @earlene  I guess I better go reread the rules.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 5, 2019)

I just put my first attempt in the oven.  The colors muddied a little on the sides but we'll see how it looks after I trim it. 

I found stacked trays in the craft section of Walmart.  They were three for $11.00.  My hubby caulked the rope handle holes and I lined it with freezer paper, seemed to work really well.   I have a cake decorating turntable so I used that.  

We will see how long it takes to come out of the mold, I used a lot of soft oils.


----------



## szaza (Nov 6, 2019)

Today I wanted to experiment with a recipe I kind of had to HP (it went to pudding within 1min of blending) and I didn't have a design for it, so I thought I'd go for the impossible HP spin swirl. I'm quite sure it will be a lot more fun to do with CP
It's cooling down and I'll post pics later as this most probably won't be my entry. I'm glad I tried it though. It wasn't as bad as I thought (I was able to work fast enough for the batter to stay warm and semi fluid) but let's see how it looks when it's cut (I'm prepared for the worst).


----------



## amd (Nov 6, 2019)

I attempted a loaf mold and failed spectacularly (cutting as indicated by Earlene, so it was not that I cut it wrong). Moving on to a slab mold.


----------



## szaza (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for the warning @amd ! I was planning on trying it in a loaf as well, but instead I'll try to look for a small slab mold.


----------



## amd (Nov 6, 2019)

@szaza I just couldn't get enough spin on it I think, and it was hard to tell if it was moving all the way through the loaf. The top bars looked decent, but the second and third bars cut (towards the bottom of the loaf) hadn't moved at all.

Cheap solution for a slab mold, I use a Ritz cracker box and remove the face panel, this makes a nice 8x8 inch slab mold. (sorry I know you're in EU but maybe you can find something similar to Ritz crackers) I reinforce the corners with packing tape and double line with freezer paper. Hubby made me a wooden slab mold a few years ago, but I've used it only once because his thought process for unmolding wasn't quite... there. I'll give it another whirl though.


----------



## szaza (Nov 6, 2019)

It actually sort of looks like a spin swirl!! 
I really thought it wouldn't turn out well



Thanks for the extra info @amd ! I used a lined square tupperware type box for my first try but the rim was a bit high which made pouring more difficult. 
I have a wooden slab which is too big for me and I never use.. a small batch for me is 200-300g (I think about half a pound) of oils, so I really need something small and not too high. I'll check out cracker boxes (and other carton food boxes) thanks for the tip!


----------



## DKing (Nov 6, 2019)

I also made an attempt in a loaf mold and can confirm, it isn't the best for getting a good swirl.  I decided to put a bit of a pattern in the top just to give it some interest.  I liked the colours I used, although they look more washed out in this picture.  I will be trying again in a bit once I figure out what to use as a slab mold.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 6, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
12. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this!  My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 6, 2019)

DKing said:


> "I liked the colours I used...."  View attachment 42413



I do toooooo


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 6, 2019)

DKing said:


> I also made an attempt in a loaf mold and can confirm, it isn't the best for getting a good swirl.  I decided to put a bit of a pattern in the top just to give it some interest.  I liked the colours I used, although they look more washed out in this picture.  I will be trying again in a bit once I figure out what to use as a slab mold.  View attachment 42413



I used a small gift box, a little bit wider than a typical shoe box and lined it with Saran Wrap. I should have used the freezer paper instead.

If you have a shoe box or small squareish gift box, it’s good for about 2lbs of oils


----------



## Misschief (Nov 6, 2019)

DKing said:


> I also made an attempt in a loaf mold and can confirm, it isn't the best for getting a good swirl.  I decided to put a bit of a pattern in the top just to give it some interest.  I liked the colours I used, although they look more washed out in this picture.  I will be trying again in a bit once I figure out what to use as a slab mold.  View attachment 42413


Love your colours!


----------



## DKing (Nov 6, 2019)

SoapySuds said:


> I used a small gift box, a little bit wider than a typical shoe box and lined it with Saran Wrap. I should have used the freezer paper instead.
> 
> If you have a shoe box or small squareish gift box, it’s good for about 2lbs of oils



I was thinking I might use this box I got from Amazon that looks like it would be a good size.  I just have to find some freezer paper.  I have used parchment paper before and it worked, but wasn't the greatest as it left ripples in the soap.  So time to find freezer paper.  

@Misschief  Do you know where I might find some freezer paper around town?  I have looked in a few grocery stores and either I am missing it in my search, or it isn't there.  Maybe Michaels?


----------



## Misschief (Nov 6, 2019)

DKing said:


> I was thinking I might use this box I got from Amazon that looks like it would be a good size.  I just have to find some freezer paper.  I have used parchment paper before and it worked, but wasn't the greatest as it left ripples in the soap.  So time to find freezer paper.
> 
> @Misschief  Do you know where I might find some freezer paper around town?  I have looked in a few grocery stores and either I am missing it in my search, or it isn't there.  Maybe Michaels?


I get mine at Save-On. I don't remember which aisle I found it in but they do carry it.


----------



## DKing (Nov 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I get mine at Save-On. I don't remember which aisle I found it in but they do carry it.


I must need to look closer.  Thank you, I will try again!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 6, 2019)

DKing said:


> I must need to look closer.  Thank you, I will try again!


It's most likely in the aisle with wax paper and aluminum foil. If I remember correctly, it was down on the bottom shelf. Can't get any more specific than that.


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> It's most likely in the aisle with wax paper and aluminum foil. If I remember correctly, it was down on the bottom shelf. Can't get any more specific than that.


That's where it is here in the USA--even to the 'bottom' shelf placement. I was going to mention where stores have them here in hopes that they are the same place where you guys live; apparently they are.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 7, 2019)

Hmmm. I wonder why I'm not getting alerts for this post even though I'd previously commented in it ...


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 7, 2019)

I unmolded my first try last night.  It was okay but, with my amazing knife skills I have rhombus soap.


----------



## earlene (Nov 7, 2019)

szaza said:


> Hmm just a clarification @earlene do you want us to use at least 2 colors or 2 colorants? I was thinking about a black-white-grey soap, that's 3 colors but only one colorant in different amounts (none- a little- a lot AC) just wondering if that would break the rules


*
Szaza*, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  We had a bit of teen-age drama here regarding papers not turned in, or turned in but teacher said they weren't; that sorta thing.  Anyway, I did not check here until this morning.

I think since I put '2 or more colorants' in the Instructions, that I need to stick with that.  If you have any TD or white clay, and add that to one of the 3 vessels, then you'd have your 2 colorants. 

A black, grey and white spin swirl sounds like it would be very nice and I'd love to see what you come up with.  Your first attempt is a nice mix, too.


To all who don't have a small enough slab mold for your desires: 

It sounds like you are all on the right track.  Although using a loaf mold isn't ideal, if the sides aren't too high for the pour, and you pour is thin enough, and you spin with the jerky motion I mentioned, I do believe it does work.  But a mini-slab mold is a better option, IMO for smaller batches.

I found a nice bamboo box at Target a year or two ago that I use as a mini slab mold.  It is the perfect size for small batches of soap when I want to test a swirl best done in a slab mold.  Unfortunately, I did not bring it with me and ended up doing my second batch in a different mold.






Here is a photo of a small cardboard box (lined with freezer paper - on the left) I used to use before I got the bamboo box:


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 7, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
12. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this! My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.
13. jcandleattic - I'll give it a spin (haha)


----------



## szaza (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification @earlene I'll try to come up with a color combo with at least 2 colorants

I also wanted to point out a spin swirl seems doable in HP, I only spun the mold 5 times or so, I think with about 10-20 spins the swirl should get better (in case anyone would be crazy enough to try) I soaped very hot and made the batter very fluid by adding a lot of extra water as well as my usual color infused alcohol. I hope it won't morph too much while curing (though I'm quite sure it will).


----------



## Primrose (Nov 8, 2019)

I had an attempt at this in a loaf mould but found the same, I couldn't get a good enough spin on the loaf. I'll get my slab mould out tomorrow, I just don't like it much haha


----------



## Ashleigh (Nov 8, 2019)

I've finally stopped lurking and posted enough I can participate this month!



1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
12. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this! My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.
13. jcandleattic - I'll give it a spin (haha)
14. Ashleigh - My first challenge!


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 8, 2019)

My first attempt is unmolded and cut.  I poured 5 circles, one in the center, and the four corners, alternating with my six colors.  My mold is the 9 bar birch from BB.  I can't seem to get much movement, making me think a larger mold might be better?  And also wondering if I pour more circles, will that give me more color movement in the spin?  I've done this technique before, with the same results, can't get much swirl without muddying the outside edges.  Looking for some feedback   Thanks!


----------



## Denise Mn (Nov 8, 2019)

earlene said:


> *Szaza*, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  We had a bit of teen-age drama here regarding papers not turned in, or turned in but teacher said they weren't; that sorta thing.  Anyway, I did not check here until this morning.
> 
> I think since I put '2 or more colorants' in the Instructions, that I need to stick with that.  If you have any TD or white clay, and add that to one of the 3 vessels, then you'd have your 2 colorants.
> 
> ...


I am so new to soaping, could you give a measurement to the small box, plus if you could say if you use it for a 1 pound batch or more?


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 8, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> My first attempt is unmolded and cut.  I poured 5 circles, one in the center, and the four corners, alternating with my six colors.  My mold is the 9 bar birch from BB.  I can't seem to get much movement, making me think a larger mold might be better?  And also wondering if I pour more circles, will that give me more color movement in the spin?  I've done this technique before, with the same results, can't get much swirl without muddying the outside edges.  Looking for some feedback   Thanks!


My first attempt had muddied edges too.   I liked the middle part and may use it if my next batch isn't great.  I cut off the edges and chopped them for embeds for a loaf.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 8, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> My first attempt is unmolded and cut.  I poured 5 circles, one in the center, and the four corners, alternating with my six colors.  My mold is the 9 bar birch from BB.  I can't seem to get much movement, making me think a larger mold might be better?  And also wondering if I pour more circles, will that give me more color movement in the spin?  I've done this technique before, with the same results, can't get much swirl without muddying the outside edges.  Looking for some feedback   Thanks!


I have muddy edges on mine too. My batter was beyond light trace by the time I finished pouring and was ready to spin - cocoa butter - what was I thinking. I've only done this technique a couple of times, and it seems that regardless of super light or edging on or at medium trace the edges will get muddy when you spin enough to get movement in the center. I'm hoping to get a chance to try again with barely traced batter to see what happens to it all then. 

Do you have a planer? Planing off the top or if the bars are thick enough, cutting in half can often lead to buried treasure. Mine are too soft still to plane, but I did cut the least promising one in half and the inside is quite nice.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you Dibbles and Bookreader. I'm going to try another attempt this weekend, using a bigger slab mold. I did plane the tops off and considered cutting a bar in half.  Appreciate the input.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 9, 2019)

I poured my soap into a homemade slab box.  It looks really good!  I hope it comes out as good as the top looks!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 9, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
15. Kiti Williams - I thought I had already signed up.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 9, 2019)

I put attempt 2 into the oven and when I went to cover it I dropped the end of the cardboard into the mold.  We will see if I can salvage anything.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 10, 2019)

My second attempt is super pretty but accelerated and ended up being a plop into the slab mould, bang the crap out of it and chopstick to salvage. I knew the FO moved quickly but soaped cool and was prepared to work fast. Unfortunately I got distracted, picked up the phone to read a message from my neighbour about her chooks disappearing (they are in my paddock lol) turned back around and oh dear I had medium to heavy trace and hadn't even coloured yet hahahaha 

Well - attempt number three will happen once my slab mould is free again


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

GAH!!  Attempt #2 is in the mold, unfortunately it will not qualify.  I had just finished stirring my FO into my 5 pitchers when Uncle Roger knocked at the door, I couldn't really ignore him, he was staring right at me   So I let him in and told him I was pouring soap and I couldn't stop.  Well, it thickened up, plus the mold was too shallow and I couldn't get any movement in the middle no matter what I tried.  I had soap sloshing out the sides in my aggressive attempt to get the center to move.  I finally grabbed a chopstick and did some surface swirls and resigned myself to either entering my first attempt, or trying another one.  Impeccable timing haha.

ETA, Uncle Roger stayed and watched me make the soap, nothing like having an audience!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh man, this pour looks so good!  I used red, blue, and yellow, keeping back 25% of the batter for the 4th color.  Hubby asked if I was going for retro tie dye?  I can hardly wait for it to dry a bit more!


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2019)

Denise Mn said:


> I am so new to soaping, could you give a measurement to the small box, plus if you could say if you use it for a 1 pound batch or more?




*Denise*,  It measures 9 inches by - let me look; it's in my media section - 9 inches by 6 inches by 2 inches.   (external measurements)  How much batter to use depends on how thick you want the soap.  For a spin swirl, I would not fill such a mold to the top as it would spill out with the spinning, so 1 inch thick or so would be best.

As to the batch size,  this would make approximately a pound and a half of soap at 1 inch thick.    For calculations, of  course, one needs to measure the inside of the mold, but I don't have it with me, so I guesstimating the approximate measurements for calculation.  Using the standard dimensions times each other, then times 0.42, the amount of oil would be somewhere around 18 or 19 ounces of oil, which pretty much comes out to about 500 grams, which is, I believe what I used the last time I used the mold, and the total batch size would be around 750 grams, which is about a pound and a half or more, depending on lye concentration.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 11, 2019)

I was able to salvage my second attempt.  I might try it a third time but I was okay with the results on both.  I was able to get it to swirl in the middle, not wispy swirls by any means, but swirls nonetheless.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 12, 2019)

Uhg...second attempt total fail. So pretty in pink and purple micas and smells so delish scented with All Souls Day by Nurture. Things moved way too fast and I think I had some slight ricing. I tried to spin swirl and soap came flying out of the mold! So I just chopstick swirled and I’ll hope for the best tomorrow when I unfold. Looks like my first attempt is gonna be entered because I hate slab molds. Here’s a pic of my soap plops.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 12, 2019)

I was able to get it to swirl in the middle, not wispy swirls by any means, but swirls nonetheless.

  I picked up my slab mold and lost my grip a wee bit, this made the batter squelch to one of the unpoured corners, I caught it and over adjusted - this caused the center to do a dance that got the center kind mixed differently.

SideDoorSoaps, Uhg...second attempt total fail. So pretty in pink and purple micas and smells so delish scented with All Souls Day by Nurture. Things moved way too fast and I think I had some slight ricing. I tried to spin swirl and soap came flying out of the mold! So I just chopstick swirled and I’ll hope for the best tomorrow when I unfold. Looks like my first attempt is gonna be entered because I hate slab molds. Here’s a pic of my soap plops.

  That is some angry looking soap!  I bet it will be pretty on the cut sides!


----------



## Denise Mn (Nov 13, 2019)

earlene said:


> *Denise*,  It measures 9 inches by - let me look; it's in my media section - 9 inches by 6 inches by 2 inches.   (external measurements)  How much batter to use depends on how thick you want the soap.  For a spin swirl, I would not fill such a mold to the top as it would spill out with the spinning, so 1 inch thick or so would be best.
> 
> As to the batch size,  this would make approximately a pound and a half of soap at 1 inch thick.    For calculations, of  course, one needs to measure the inside of the mold, but I don't have it with me, so I guesstimating the approximate measurements for calculation.  Using the standard dimensions times each other, then times 0.42, the amount of oil would be somewhere around 18 or 19 ounces of oil, which pretty much comes out to about 500 grams, which is, I believe what I used the last time I used the mold, and the total batch size would be around 750 grams, which is about a pound and a half or more, depending on lye concentration.



Thank you so much for your reply! Very informative, I need to get or make a slab mold so I can try some beautiful swirls.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 13, 2019)

Denise Mn said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! Very informative, I need to get or make a slab mold so I can try some beautiful swirls.


I picked up trays from the Walmart craft section. It was a set of three for about $11.00.  There were rope handles but my husband caulked the holes for me.  I lined it with freezer paper (after a youtube on how to do that )


----------



## Dawni (Nov 14, 2019)

I want to get a few tries in before I officially say I'm signing up. I do not want a repeat of my last two challenges, where I signed up but never got an entry in. 

But first.. Finding a deep enough slab mold that won't have soap spilling put the sides when I spin.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 14, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I want to get a few tries in before I officially say I'm signing up. I do not want a repeat of my last two challenges, where I signed up but never got an entry in.
> 
> But first.. Finding a deep enough slab mold that won't have soap spilling put the sides when I spin.



Mine isn't that deep.  I think it is about 3 inches.  I did a 2lbs batch and the soap ended up a little over an inch high.  It didn't slosh but the edges got muddy.   I cut those of and the inside was fabulous.  I used it in chunks as a confetti soap.  At work so no pics, but I was happy with both attempts.


----------



## Karmic (Nov 14, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> Uhg...second attempt total fail. So pretty in pink and purple micas and smells so delish scented with All Souls Day by Nurture. Things moved way too fast and I think I had some slight ricing. I tried to spin swirl and soap came flying out of the mold! So I just chopstick swirled and I’ll hope for the best tomorrow when I unfold. Looks like my first attempt is gonna be entered because I hate slab molds. Here’s a pic of my soap plops.



I have that FO and I love it out of the bottle but haven't found the courage to try it because it says it has "medium" acceleration. Which in my case probably means "almost immediate acceleration" lol. I'm sorry for your fail but thank you so much for proving my theory right.  I appreciate your sacrifice. 

I haven't gotten to attempt this yet. I've been trying to find something suitable to use as a slab mold since I don't need a 5 lb one yet. I have a metal baking pan that would be perfect buy my only concern is that I fear it's made of aluminum. And while I'd have to line it with freezer paper anyway to get the soap out I'm worried about spillage or possible improper lining that raw batter might seep through and cause a catastrophe. So the hunt for a good mold that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg continues


----------



## dibbles (Nov 14, 2019)

Last night when I was making dinner, using the newly sharpened, biggest knife I have I cut right through my nail. The cut is lengthwise at about 1/3 of the width of the nail. I wanted another try at this challenge, but time will tell. I think I may be able to get a large glove over the gauze and bandage in a day or two. If not, I'll enter my first attempt. Ow, Ow, Ow - at least it's on my left hand, but it is my index finger. Lots of adapting.


----------



## KDP (Nov 15, 2019)

Karmic said:


> I have that FO and I love it out of the bottle but haven't found the courage to try it because it says it has "medium" acceleration. Which in my case probably means "almost immediate acceleration" lol. I'm sorry for your fail but thank you so much for proving my theory right.  I appreciate your sacrifice.
> 
> I haven't gotten to attempt this yet. I've been trying to find something suitable to use as a slab mold since I don't need a 5 lb one yet. I have a metal baking pan that would be perfect buy my only concern is that I fear it's made of aluminum. And while I'd have to line it with freezer paper anyway to get the soap out I'm worried about spillage or possible improper lining that raw batter might seep through and cause a catastrophe. So the hunt for a good mold that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg continues



How about using that FO in a HP batch?



dibbles said:


> Last night when I was making dinner, using the newly sharpened, biggest knife I have I cut right through my nail. The cut is lengthwise at about 1/3 of the width of the nail. I wanted another try at this challenge, but time will tell. I think I may be able to get a large glove over the gauze and bandage in a day or two. If not, I'll enter my first attempt. Ow, Ow, Ow - at least it's on my left hand, but it is my index finger. Lots of adapting.


Ewwww...I know that hurt. Sorry for the mishap. I hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## szaza (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about your finger @dibbles.. it sounds very painful
Hope it heals quickly so you can soap without a painful finger holding you back


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ouch.  Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 15, 2019)

Dibbles, are we going to have to hide all the sharp things to keep you safe?!  See if you can use some super glue to seal the nail, I do this all the time on cuts in weird places.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2019)

szaza said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your finger @dibbles.. it sounds very painful
> Hope it heals quickly so you can soap without a painful finger holding you back


Thank you. It's going to be awhile before it heals. But where there's a will there's a way.



bookreader451 said:


> Ouch.  Hope you heal quickly!


Thank you 



Kiti Williams said:


> Dibbles, are we going to have to hide all the sharp things to keep you safe?!  See if you can use some super glue to seal the nail, I do this all the time on cuts in weird places.


Hiding sharp things never seems to work. I manage to find them.


----------



## Karmic (Nov 16, 2019)

KDP said:


> How about using that FO in a HP batch?


I've never done HP but it would probably be great for that. That or I'd save it for a layered batch or something that acceleration would be a little more helpful for. It's a great scent I'd definitely recommend it.

Finally got myself a smaller slab mold to try this out! I have to work tonight but gonna give it a shot tomorrow when I get home from work

**edit somehow I doubled the quote lol


----------



## earlene (Nov 17, 2019)

OMG, *dibbles*, that sounds horribly scary!  I cut through my nails now and again, but thankfully, only the nail and not the fingertip.  I am so sorry you are dealing with this.  It is very difficult losing full use of a digit while you wait for it to heal.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2019)

@earlene it is indeed a challenge figuring out how to do things without the use of my index finger, including cuddling the dog who of course doesn't know he needs to be careful. But I'm getting along well enough. I have a feeling it is going to take a long time to fully heal, so I have to learn to adapt. Lesson learned the hard way (again).


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 17, 2019)

So here is the "Uncle Roger" spin swirl fail, the batter got thick on me and I had to swirl it with a chopstick.  FO is Hipster from RE.  colored with Nocturnal, and neons: yellow, orange, blue and purple all from Nurture.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2019)

@mommycarlson at least the soap turned out to be pretty. I think the colors would have made a nice spin swirl as well.


----------



## szaza (Nov 18, 2019)

Last night I gave this another go and the process was a disaster. (Rant alert!) First I melted all my oils and forgot to leave out 20% for my oil infusions. I decided to make up for it by just making more soap but when I'd finally recalculated and added extra oils, lye, EO, colorant etc I started adding lye to my oils and I realized my biggest jug was too small to handle that volume of soap. I quickly washed and used an old bucket while part of my soap was already saponifying. Then when it was time to color, the plastic cups with colorant also turned out to be too small. I just did my first pour with a super high superfat (because of  the oil infusion) so I could add more soap batter afterwards and hoped for the best. Luckily I was able to fill 2 molds with the extra batter, so if the first pour fails, I still have the other one. I forgot to mention I ran out of gloves and the shops were closed on sunday so I decided to make soap without gloves which resulted in a small lye burn on my hand (a first time for everything). It took me 6 hours in total and I felt horrible afterwards, but the soap looks decent


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 18, 2019)

I picked two bars from my Black and Tan spin swirl.... one is from the edge and one from the middle. I washed the soda ash off them and am now im patiently waiting for the 21st. That’s not a type o.  

Is it the 21st yet?


----------



## MaggietheViking (Nov 19, 2019)

I can't wait to see all the results!  And I can't tell you how reassuring it is to see people having all the same problems that I get from time to time (recalculating recipe on the hoof, dropping things, unexpected callers at critical moments...!)

I was swirling last week, first batch I tried adding the lye direct to the solid fats for the first time, and it hit what I thought was false trace within seconds - not what you want for swirling! I added heaps of water to keep it moving, and although it's softish, the pH indicates it has saponified.

I've upped my oils & returned to melting my solid oils for now.  Do you all add extra water to keep things fluid?


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 19, 2019)

MaggietheViking said:


> Do you all add extra water to keep things fluid?



I did two batches. One I added more water and the other I did not. The first one I did not, and worked quickly after emulsion stage. Two colors. The second I had three colors and added more water and was twice as much soap, I had issues because it was too much soap for the container to move around in effectively without sloshing out.


----------



## earlene (Nov 21, 2019)

The Entry Thread is posted at this link.

It will be open for entry submissions through November 27th, closing about midnight.  Voting will commence thereafter via the link the participants will receive via private conversations/messaging here at SMF.

Please keep comments about the entries of others in this thread as the entry thread is only for entries.  Thank you.



MaggietheViking said:


> I can't wait to see all the results!  And I can't tell you how reassuring it is to see people having all the same problems that I get from time to time (recalculating recipe on the hoof, dropping things, unexpected callers at critical moments...!)
> 
> I was swirling last week, first batch I tried adding the lye direct to the solid fats for the first time, and it hit what I thought was false trace within seconds - not what you want for swirling! I added heaps of water to keep it moving, and although it's softish, the pH indicates it has saponified.
> 
> I've upped my oils & returned to melting my solid oils for now.  Do you all add extra water to keep things fluid?



Maggie, I do not add extra water.  The key is really to choose a slow moving recipe that will maintain its fluidity throughout the process, which can take some time.  I am sure that is why it is considered an advanced technique.  Knowing how to choose and work with a slow moving recipe is difficult for a beginner, so if you are a beginner, it may be too soon to try this swirl, at least until you've mastered working with a slow moving recipe to create easier swirls.


----------



## earlene (Nov 21, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> 1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
> 2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
> 3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
> 4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
> ...



I see what happened.  In post # 34 of this thread, you signed up but the numbers were off.  You should have been #15, but had it listed as 12 after MommyCarlson.

I am fixing it here with this post as we have 17 participants so far.  More can still enter (up to the closing date), but please add on after #17:

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
15. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this! My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.
16. jcandleattic - I'll give it a spin (haha)
17. Ashleigh - My first challenge!


----------



## szaza (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice work @Kiti Williams !!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 21, 2019)

szaza said:


> Nice work @Kiti Williams !!




  Thank you!



szaza said:


> Nice work @Kiti Williams !!




  I like how nice yours came out.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 21, 2019)

@Kiti Williams  - so swirly and trippy 

@szaza - love the soft look the natural pigments give, very pretty

@DKing - I love it, I like the contrast 

Your soaps all look great!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 21, 2019)

@earlene just to clarify, is the closing date for entering the last date for uploading an entry?  I’ve been traveling a lot lately and just had a chance to give it a whirl tonight.

eta: I re-read the rules fresh this morning and think I’m good to go.  Will add my name below.


----------



## szaza (Nov 22, 2019)

@DKing I feel ya on lighting and phone cameras.. now that I see the other entries (including yours) I feel I need to go back and step up my game. Your soap looks absolutely lovely, the color combination is wonderful!

@SoapySuds I love the effect of the black and white soap you made. It turned out beautifully


----------



## DKing (Nov 22, 2019)

szaza said:


> @DKing I feel ya on lighting and phone cameras.. now that I see the other entries (including yours) I feel I need to go back and step up my game. Your soap looks absolutely lovely, the color combination is wonderful!
> 
> @SoapySuds I love the effect of the black and white soap you made. It turned out beautifully


I agree!  It reminds me of a zebra, and I love zebras.  

I think we are often our own harshest critic.  While we can easily appreciate and celebrate someone else's effort, there is a tendency to pick apart our own creations.  Your soap is very beautiful and has a more fluid flow than mine!  I too plan to step up my game next month and try to get the lighting situation figured out.  I did enjoy the November challenge as it got me to attempt something new, even if I had a few hiccups during the process.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 22, 2019)

This one has soap gremlins all over it for me. Although I've successfully done it in the past, I've got three failures so far this time. Mostly due to me trying to push the envelope with FOs that haven't played so nicely. 

I will try one more round tomorrow to hopefully get an entry


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 22, 2019)

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
15. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this! My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.
16. jcandleattic - I'll give it a spin (haha)
17. Ashleigh - My first challenge!
18. Mobjack Bay - under the wire


----------



## earlene (Nov 22, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @earlene just to clarify, is the closing date for entering the last date for uploading an entry?  I’ve been traveling a lot lately and just had a chance to give it a whirl tonight.


Yes, you've got that right, *Mobjack*.  The closing date for the entry thread is the deadline for submitting an entry photo.

It is also the last date for signing up should anyone who still hasn't signed up but wants to participate can still join in.  For example, *Dawni* stated that she wanted to sign up but first wanted to make sure she made the soap.  So she (or others of the same mind) may still make the soap and sign up at the last minute (on this thread) and then go enter their soap on the Entry thread.  While I was typing, I see you also signed up, so you already got that part.  LOL


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 22, 2019)

earlene said:


> Yes, you've got that right, *Mobjack*.  The closing date for the entry thread is the deadline for submitting an entry photo.
> 
> It is also the last date for signing up should anyone who still hasn't signed up but wants to participate can still join in.  For example, *Dawni* stated that she wanted to sign up but first wanted to make sure she made the soap.  So she (or others of the same mind) may still make the soap and sign up at the last minute (on this thread) and then go enter their soap on the Entry thread.  While I was typing, I see you also signed up, so you already got that part.  LOL


Thanks Earlene!  I’ve been to Alabama and Delaware in the last two weeks and haven’t fully unpacked, but I have a soap for the Challenge!



dibbles said:


> Last night when I was making dinner, using the newly sharpened, biggest knife I have I cut right through my nail. The cut is lengthwise at about 1/3 of the width of the nail. I wanted another try at this challenge, but time will tell. I think I may be able to get a large glove over the gauze and bandage in a day or two. If not, I'll enter my first attempt. Ow, Ow, Ow - at least it's on my left hand, but it is my index finger. Lots of adapting.


Oh no!  Just reading through this thread now... I hope your finger is healing.  Having seen many examples of your artistry, your first try is probably gorgeous.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 22, 2019)

"fail" #2  This is actually my 3rd attempt.  I don't consider this one a fail, except that it came down to this one and the other one that I will enter, although this one turned out nice, I didn't feel like there was enough contrast in the colors.  This one is scented with Energy from CC, the colors are Voodoo, Maniacal Pea, Tangerine and Yellow Raincoat from MO.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 22, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Oh no!  Just reading through this thread now... I hope your finger is healing.  Having seen many examples of your artistry, your first try is probably gorgeous.


Thank you. It is healing, but I am keeping it bandaged and wrapped so the loose part of the nail doesn't get torn more. It's cumbersome and in my way, but forcing me to slow down which is a good thing.

As for my spin swirl, I'm hoping I can plane it today. This technique always leaves me feeling like I can do better.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 22, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> "fail" #2  This is actually my 3rd attempt.  I don't consider this one a fail, except that it came down to this one and the other one that I will enter, although this one turned out nice, I didn't feel like there was enough contrast in the colors.  This one is scented with Energy from CC, the colors are Voodoo, Maniacal Pea, Tangerine and Yellow Raincoat from MO.
> 
> View attachment 42656



I actually love this. The colors are complementary with a pop of that minty color in there! It’s very eye pleasing

And your entry is great! I see in the lower right bar, the bust of a woman in an evening gown and in the lower left bar, The Rolling Stone trademark with the tongue, love the colors! 

It’s going to be hard to vote


----------



## Karmic (Nov 23, 2019)

szaza said:


> @DKing I feel ya on lighting and phone cameras.. now that I see the other entries (including yours) I feel I need to go back and step up my game. Your soap looks absolutely lovely, the color combination is wonderful!
> 
> @SoapySuds I love the effect of the black and white soap you made. It turned out beautifully



Last month I lamented my photo skills as well and it was recommended to me to get a small photo lightbox or "mini photo studio" and I have to say it was the best $15 I have spent


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 23, 2019)

Beautiful entry soaps so far!


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 23, 2019)

@Karmic so great! Love the blue and black and uncolored! Striking and soothing all at once


----------



## Karmic (Nov 23, 2019)

@SoapySuds thank you!  It looks like me and @bookreader451 were channeling each other this month.  #twinning!  

All the entries look really good though. I think 3 or 4 colors is my max though, I don't think I could have the patience do to rainbows but **** they are pretty.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 23, 2019)

Top notch entries!  They are all beautiful!  Hats off to you all.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 23, 2019)

Karmic said:


> @SoapySuds thank you!  It looks like me and @bookreader451 were channeling each other this month.  #twinning!



I spent the last couple of days bugging hubby about my Tiffany boxes, our house is nuts because we finally finished the upstairs renovation, the POD came Thursday, new bed Friday, and movers to empty the POD today. 

Mind you the whole time I am bugging hubby about the Tiffany boxes.......so hubby goes on a 4 hour road trip to get me the sausage for my Thanksgiving stuffing and I rip apart the basement, climbing over stuff, wondering why we bothered to store half this junk and why it is back in the basement, and finally find the Tiffany boxes.

I am so psyched, I clean my soap get my picture done and go to upload it and OMG.   Well, all I can say is GMTA. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 23, 2019)

@bookreader451 love it! The color combination is stellar!!! It’s almost like deja vu!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 23, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> "fail" #2  This is actually my 3rd attempt.  I don't consider this one a fail, except that it came down to this one and the other one that I will enter, although this one turned out nice, I didn't feel like there was enough contrast in the colors.  This one is scented with Energy from CC, the colors are Voodoo, Maniacal Pea, Tangerine and Yellow Raincoat from MO.
> 
> View attachment 42656




  I really like this one!  The one you photoed for the challenge is awesome!


----------



## Kosmerta (Nov 23, 2019)

I can't enter this challenge since I joined less than a month ago, but all of your entries are so beautiful, I'm inspired to try this technique!


----------



## Dawni (Nov 24, 2019)

Fingers crossed that my second attempt looks remotely like I spun it lols

Great entries guys!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 24, 2019)

Kosmerta said:


> I can't enter this challenge since I joined less than a month ago, but all of your entries are so beautiful, I'm inspired to try this technique!


You are always welcome to try the technique and post your results on the entry page


----------



## dibbles (Nov 24, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> You are always welcome to try the technique and post your results on the entry page


@Kosmerta you are welcome to try the technique and post it on this thread - not the entry thread. We can never see too many pictures around here, so I hope you do!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 24, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Kosmerta you are welcome to try the technique and post it on this thread - not the entry thread. We can never see too many pictures around here, so I hope you do!


Sorry for the confusion! I meant the sign up thread!


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 24, 2019)

As I mentioned I had muddy edges so I used them for a confetti soap. I love the inside swirls.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Nov 24, 2019)

I am loving the entries! I'll get my entry in tomorrow. Voting is going to be hard this month.


----------



## earlene (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, I have to agree with all who said voting is going to be hard.  I am personally glad I won't be voting!


----------



## Dawni (Nov 25, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Fingers crossed that my second attempt looks remotely like I spun it lols
> 
> Great entries guys!


It didn't lol

But

My third attempt looks like it'll pass as an entry!


----------



## Kosmerta (Nov 25, 2019)

Well that did not go as planned to say the least! I wanted to try the Brambleberry Raw Honeycomb fragrance oil I got last month and thought I could work quicker than the "mild acceleration." I was wrong lol. My batter was instant pudding. I was able to mix in my colors, but by the time I got to swirling the middle would not budge! 

I have my makeshift cheez-it box slab in the oven at 170 right now as you can see in the picture. I'm hoping the purple and gold will pop. Even if the swirls arent perfect I still think they look pretty and this FO smells wonderful.
 My color inspiration was


 the beeswax soap loaf Anne marie made to promote the lush honey collection. I just love the dark purple and golden yellow together.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 25, 2019)

The entries so far are awesome,great job you guys! 

Mine pales in comparison. Probably could have done with a couple more spins but it was refusing to budge anymore after the spins I did.

But I had so much fun with this! And I like the outcome.. I am gonna get/make myself a proper slab mold (so far my recycled ones are too flimsy) and keep practicing this swirl

1. AMD - Yet another challenge for my fast moving recipe
2. dibbles - Hoping I can do this without slopping batter everywhere!
3. Misschief - This is a technique I want to try again and I MIGHT have time this month..... might.
4. MarnieSoapien - I love spin swirls!! You spin me right round baby...
5. Szaza - this has been on my list for ages! Failed batches here I come!!
6. steffamarie - I’ve been on a bit of a soaping hiatus recently but I’m excited to give this a shot!!
7. Michele50-2 weeks ago my small lazy-Susan arrived from Amazon; it's still in the box, lol. Time to liberate it and give this technique a shot!
8. DKing - This time I will find bottles and give it a go!
9. Primrose - you spin me right round baby right round ..
10. SideDoorSoaps - I hate my slab mold but maybe this might make me like it
11. Bookreader451 - I knew I was saving the boxes for something. McGyver slab here we come.
12. Soapysuds - does it have to be multiple colors? Can I do this with just a few colors, like one? 
13. Karmic - Lucky 13!! I'm down for some batter slinging!
14. Mommycarlson - you talked me into it!
15. Kiti Williams - I think I can do this! My soaps are at thin trace because it is easier to pour into the molds.
16. jcandleattic - I'll give it a spin (haha)
17. Ashleigh - My first challenge!
18. Mobjack Bay - under the wire 
19. Dawni - as usual, this will be a hot processed entry


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 25, 2019)

> I have that FO and I love it out of the bottle but haven't found the courage to try it because it says it has "medium" acceleration. Which in my case probably means "almost immediate acceleration" lol. I'm sorry for your fail but thank you so much for proving my theory right. I appreciate your sacrifice.



I’ve soaked with it before and didn’t notice the acceleration but it def did this time. Probably because this was a bigger batch.


----------



## Kosmerta (Nov 26, 2019)

I was so worried about this all day. When I woke up my loaf had a weird wrinkly top layer, almost like a skin had formed and their was air under the skin. I've never seen this before, it may have been alien brains from over heating.
I let it rest in the mold all day, and just took it out to cut it into bars, and cut the strange texture off the top. I am so thrilled, they actually don't look too bad! I will definitely be trying this technique again but with more soft oils and a non accelerating fragrance for sure.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks great @Kosmerta!

Posted my entry. I'm allowed to edit and change the pic before the end date for entries, yes? Looking at it now I'm not very satisfied with the picture...


----------



## szaza (Nov 26, 2019)

Really very nicely done @Dawni ! I have a special place in my heart for HP soap and I think yours turned out wonderfully! 
All the entries so far are beautiful, I love this technique, it seems like every soap turns out nice even the so-called failures (especially @mommycarlson's 'failure' was amazing!!) And I'm really liking the blue theme that seems to be going on here.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 26, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Looks great @Kosmerta!
> 
> Posted my entry. I'm allowed to edit and change the pic before the end date for entries, yes? Looking at it now I'm not very satisfied with the picture...


I can't believe you were able to get those swirls with HP.  It looks amazing.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 26, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I can't believe you were able to get those swirls with HP.  It looks amazing.


Awww thank you 

I was hoping for more swirls like yours but that's as far as it wanted to go lol


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 26, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I was hoping for more swirls like yours but that's as far as it wanted to go lol



My edges were muddy  so I edited for content


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 26, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay ahhhh! So pretty the blue on blue with the white! Elegant!

@SideDoorSoaps this is so earthy, it reminds me of moss and forests love it!

@Dawni you know, it’s beautiful! The orange is soft and compliments the blue, the muddiness is ok, it gives a water color feel to the soap

@MarnieSoapien love it! Such a lovely palette of color! Nice pattered through all the pieces!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Nov 26, 2019)

I LOVE everyone’s entries! The colors are amazing. Great job everyone!


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 27, 2019)

@Kiti Williams, you have many colors that I love in your soap and I did as you.....I pasted emulsion 
@szaza, WoW! You tackled a lot of colors and got nice bright yellow and orange 
@DKing, I like your purple and pink and you nailed the 'grout' with they very thin lines with you charcoal
@SoapySuds, You've got a seashell hiding in your soap......cooool. I also see a swordfish at the top of your other bar with a pointed beaked bird on the bottom. 





@mommycarlson, You nailed the depth of colors with your 6 choices, something missing in my 2nd attempt (I also chose 6 colors) but I know it was my EVOO that did it. 
@Karmic and @bookreader451, Your color scheme might have been the same but both still both unique in design, I almost went with that very color set thining I need more soap for the fellows in my family. Lol, guess the gals will be getting more soap that the guys.
@dibbles, as usual, really nice soap and I too love how the colors wrap around the sides (and corners too). You also have a nice 'grout' going on in your soap.
@Mobjack Bay, I absolutely love the blues and purple.......not sure which I like best, those with little white or the bar that contains more. 
@SideDoorSoaps, Lol, one of mine looks much like yours; my green didn't show up as well as yours. The twists and turns of ours are also similar which I had to show my hubby so he could see my soap's twin.
@Dawni, You *CONTINUALLY *amaze me with your HP soap! A nice bright orange, better than my orange and mine was *not *HP. 
@MarnieSoapien, Yours made me think of my 2nd try, maybe it was just the orange and blue but I think the shapes of the twists also looked like the paths mine took. 

So many lovely soaps and wonderful colors. It'll be hard to decide.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 27, 2019)

@Michele50 ha! Thanks to a dribble from the Saran Wrap

Love your soap too! Love the reds and green! Very seasonal


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 27, 2019)

szaza - Your soap is psychedelic!  I am a child of the 60's /70's, so this touches my soul!

DKing - Yours looks like some marble my Gran had, so pretty!

SoapySuds - Stark, bold swirls, very brave!

*mommycarlson - *Soft mellow colors!  A sweet looking soap.

Karmic and bookreader451 - Tell us, did you 2 collaborate with you color choice?  Simple but complex.

*dibbles** -* That peach color really has great contrast with the blues.

Mobjack Bay - Sweet blues!  Such a calming color combination.

SideDoorSoaps - Wow!  This soap has things to say, and it not afraid!

Dawni - You are going to have to do a YouTube on how you do what you do with a HP soap!

MarnieSoapien - Your soap came out so well!  I really like it!

*Michele50 - *Your swirls came out so fancy!

This is going to be a real challenge to pick the top 3!


----------



## Dawni (Nov 27, 2019)

@Michele50, thank you  Also, annatto is awesome lol I like how yours turned out very much. 

@Kiti Williams I don't believe I am experienced enough to attempt taping myself while soaping lol but a lot of the fluidity is because of the recipe itself, and in this case, additives that help with it. I've been testing my theory about the rice water/rice puree and I'll post about that soon.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 27, 2019)

I need to retire so I have enough time to try all of the color combos!


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 27, 2019)

None of the 3 attempts were as fluid as they needed to be, but each was my fault for one reason or another. Still yet, I did like the patterns of each. I was shooting for autumn colors here in Oklahoma--a bit of green to reds/maroons and then gold to yellow. I even added a tad bit of blue for the sky. This was my 2nd attmept.

The 50% EVOO messed with my colors, as I expected but hoped it wouldn't go too far in distorting them. What looks to be black is actually 'green,' all are actually a bit brighter. Even my backdrop that's a nice pretty light blue is washed out by my flash. Since I made all of these Sunday-Tuesday I was up cutting, planing and beveling them til about 3 a.m. 

I found a larger box, 10.25" x 6.5" so more suitable for swirling. I did use my squeeze bottles but the batter got so thick b/4 I was done I ended up with almost 1.5 cups of batter I put in a silicone cylindrical cup and had 4 circular bars.

The top right and left bars are very much like the roads from town to our home out in the country; don't blink or you'll be offroad and airborne.  







My 3rd attempt. This got so thick b/4 halfway but I'm glad I didn't go with dragging a chopstick through it and call it quits.  Had someone spun me around as forcefully as I did this, I would've thrown up. Batter flying  and so much twilling that I even got a bit dizzy  .  

I was determined to get some movement in the design and the way I jerked it around I was hoping for success at least in the middle area.  I only 18% EVOO but still the colors didn't come through for me. This one I chose to make more of the TD than the rest, about the same amount of reds and green but less black and yellow. The green I chose (below) wasn't this dark, but rather, a pretty green. I think the tinted greenish oil mix messed with the colors. I have some pure olive oil on order now; I use to keep some on hand, time to do so again.





Color was the main reason for choosing to submit my 1st attempt, while it had 'some' swirl I liked #2 and #3 more.

To have an idea of just how muted the colors were in some of my attempts, the 'reds' and green were in all of them and yellow in two of them. It's all a learning experience and I love learning.


----------



## szaza (Nov 28, 2019)

I love the muted/natural look of the colors in your 2nd and 3rd attempts @Michele50 !! I think the green and pink one is especially lovely.


----------



## szaza (Nov 28, 2019)

When I was pouring my entry soap, I also poured some leftover batter in a square mold and left it ungelled. 
I think the patterns of this pour aren't as nice as the big mold and it was a lot of work to clean up all the soda ash (which left me with very unevenly sized bars) but the colors actually turned out a lot better than I expected. (The lighting on this picture is also way better than my actual entry.. sigh)


----------



## Karmic (Nov 28, 2019)

Did the voting start for this? I never got a link if it has. Not that I'd have any idea who to vote for. There's way to many excellent soaps

@Kiti Williams totaly wasn't planned to twin this but I'm really amused. Great minds think alike


----------



## DKing (Nov 28, 2019)

Karmic said:


> Did the voting start for this? I never got a link if it has. Not that I'd have any idea who to vote for. There's way to many excellent soaps


I am in the same boat with not knowing how to vote.  Sometimes I think I know which way I will vote, but then I will go back and look again and I change my mind....then I go back and it changes again.  They are all really great so picking my favorites is a bit tough.


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 28, 2019)

Karmic said:


> Did the voting start for this? I never got a link if it has. Not that I'd have any idea who to vote for. There's way to many excellent soaps
> 
> @Kiti Williams totaly wasn't planned to twin this but I'm really amused. Great minds think alike


I haven't gotten a link to vote either so maybe it hasn't been sent out yet. I'm like you, very hard to vote this time; I love all of them . Maybe we'll get to vote for the best 15, lol.

And the 'great minds think alike" entered my own mind when I noticed that you guys chose the same colors. I had to chuckle that there could very well have been 3 of them; I was going to go that same route.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 28, 2019)

Karmic said:


> Did the voting start for this? I never got a link if it has. Not that I'd have any idea who to vote for. There's way to many excellent soaps
> 
> @Kiti Williams totaly wasn't planned to twin this but I'm really amused. Great minds think alike




  LOL!  Yes, great minds!


----------



## earlene (Nov 28, 2019)

I am sorry I am late posting the voting link.  I totally forgot yesterday, although I did remember the day before.  Today while driving south from Missouri where I met up with my husband for Thanksgiving, it suddenly came to me.  Of course I had to wait until I arrived at my hotel tonight, which I have just done.  Give me about an hour to get it all together and I will send everyone the voting link.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 28, 2019)

Unfortunately, this month got away from me. I was very much looking forward to trying this one again.


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 28, 2019)

earlene said:


> I am sorry I am late posting the voting link.  I totally forgot yesterday, although I did remember the day before.  Today while driving south from Missouri where I met up with my husband for Thanksgiving, it suddenly came to me.  Of course I had to wait until I arrived at my hotel tonight, which I have just done.  Give me about an hour to get it all together and I will send everyone the voting link.


Thanks, no worries; _I couldn't get into the forum at all the day b/4 the deadline until about 4 p.m. yesterday_. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to post my entry. lol, I even texted my friend in Florida to try to get in and my sister in North Carolina and she couldn't either. We were all seeing "cannot load this page' _so I thought maybe a glitch or something with no link yet_. So glad you had a *safe trip* out to where your hubby is and got to spend time with him on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## earlene (Nov 28, 2019)

The survey link for voting and the password have been send via conversations (formerly known as private messaging) to all 19 members who signed up for the challenge.

The password is case specific, so if you can't get in, double check you don't have your CAPs turned on.

Good luck to all and please let me know if I made any errors in name spelling, left anyone out, mixed up a photo. etc.  I double and triple checked, but I am not infallible, particularly when I proof read my own work!


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow the entries are all incredible. I cannot imagine choosing just 3. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 29, 2019)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## earlene (Dec 1, 2019)

And the winners are:

1. *dibbles*
2. *mommycarlson*
followed by a tie for 3rd place between *DKing* and *Mobjack Bay
*
Congratulations to each and every one of you who participated.  I know this was much more challenging than I anticipated myself when I first started the project, and based on all the comments on the thread, it seemed as challenging to you as it did to me.  Thank you all for joining in and sharing your experiences with the Spin Swirl.


----------



## Michele50 (Dec 1, 2019)

CONGRATS @dibbles, @mommycarlson, @DKing, and @Mobjack Bay!! Great and beautiful soaps.


----------



## szaza (Dec 1, 2019)

Congratulations @dibbles @mommycarlson @DKing and @Mobjack Bay ! 
And thanks @earlene for hosting this challenge, I had an awful lot of fun trying this spin swirl


----------



## Dawni (Dec 1, 2019)

Congratulations you four


----------



## DKing (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone!  And thank you @earlene for hosting this challenge.  It got me to try something totally new that I had been curious to attempt but may not have otherwise.  congrats to the winners and to all the other challengers as they were all entries to be proud of.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone! And congrats to the other winners, it really was hard to choose.  I enjoyed this challenge, thank you Earlene for hosting


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

Oops, maybe I posted on the other thread by mistake.

Congratulations to @dibbles @mommycarlson and @DKing for your beautiful soaps.  I’m honored to be included in the group.  All of the submitted soaps inspire me to try knew things and, especially, to see color new ways. 

@earlene Special thanks go to you for finding the time during this busy time in your life to host a wonderful challenge so we can continue to learn.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 1, 2019)

With so many beautiful entries, I am very thankful for the votes. Congratulations to @mommycarlson @Mobjack Bay and @DKing - your soaps are beautiful. Everyone that entered did such a fantastic job! 

Thank you for hosting the challenge this month @earlene.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 1, 2019)

Congratulations ladies!! Well done.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 1, 2019)

Congratulations to all.  It would have been so hard to vote on this one.  It gives me lots of ideas and the urge to try new things.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 1, 2019)

Congratulations all 4 of you!  Thank you earlene for a fun challenge!


----------



## KDP (Dec 2, 2019)

Congrats everyone!


----------

